# Vista Sp2 Beta



## manishjha18 (Oct 24, 2008)

1 - Copy text in your favorite texteditor

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@echo off

reg delete HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\VistaSp2 /f > NUL 2>&1
reg delete HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\VistaSP2 /f > NUL 2>&1

reg add HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\VistaSp2 /v Beta1 /t REG_SZ /d C21A5C64-2530-CC19-042F-9ABDB4ED27F9 /f
IF NOT %errorlevel% == 0 ( goto ERROR)

:SUCCESS
@echo.
echo ================================================== =========
echo Windows Vista SP2 registry key has been set successfully.
echo Please check for updates in Windows Update.
echo ================================================== =========
@echo.
goto END

:ERROR
@echo.
echo ================================================== =========
echo FAILED to set Windows Vista SP2 registry keys.
echo Please run this script by right clicking and selecting
echo "Run as Administrator".
echo ================================================== =========
@echo.
goto END

:END
pause

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2 - Save file to your desktop, end rename it to: SP2.BAT
3 - Execute the SP2.BAT file
4 - Check for Windows update
5 - Enjoy

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Remove watermark

1 - Download user32.dll.mui *rapidshare.com/files/156710947/user32.dll.mui.html
2 - Go to : windows \ system32 \ en-US \ user32.dll.mui
3 - Rename user32.dll.mui to user32.dll.mui.bak
4 - Copy downloaded user32.dll.mui to : windows \ system32 \ en-US \ user32.dll.mui
5 - Restart
6 - Bye bye watermark


Make the BAT file install then do a windows update, a 4 MB update will need to be installed.
Wait about 30mins then do another windows update and a 496.9 MB (SP2) will be ready.

*i35.tinypic.com/30m8ljq.png
source--random


----------



## apoorva84 (Nov 5, 2008)

nice..


----------

